# Hymer clubs



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi,any recommendations as to which club is best, Hymer UK or Hymer International. Also any contact details for these as I can't find them anywhere.
cheers Curlyboy


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hymer Uk you can only join if you have bought from them !
Hymer international is worth it if you are into rallies, but that about it. 

I joined HI for the first year of M/H ownership, but there again I joined everythink but now apart from MHF and the CC for the sites I don't bother.

Roy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We visited a HI rally in Majoca when we were there. They couldn't have been more welcoming. Here's the but - we were told that it is very difficult to get on the rallies! Decided that it was just a tad over organised for our taste. Horses for courses though.

Pat


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
As mentioned Hymer uk you must've bought from them.

Info asked for:

Hymer International

http://www.hymerclub.co.uk/

Steve


----------

